# I'm liked, but how do I become loved?



## springscents (Jan 2, 2009)

I've had my male cockatiel for 1 year and a half. I know he likes me, because he gets very excited when he sees me, and knocks at the door (The only trick I've taught him) to tell me he wants it opened. There has been once or twice recently where he gets excited enough to actually fly out of the cage, but then he gets scared and flys around the room a couple of times. (He's learned about windows and knows to avoid them now ^_^) I'm thinking about getting him clipped, but the cage we have for him is raised and I don't want him to not be able to get out, and he only steps up when he's out. How do I take it one step further and get him to let me take him out, touch him and all too?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

some birds dont like to be touched at all, just admired, talked to and the such 

some are (like mine) only touching allowed is on their terms and only their terms 

if you do clip him they sell some ladders that are fairly long I have one for my quakers I run it off the side of their cage to the floor So when they're on the floor and ready to go back to towards the cage or the tree stand beside the cage they use the ladder 

looks like this Mine looks similar to the top one on the left 48" long 











and of course the more time spent with him, the more he'll trust you and not freak out so much. Even if say he's just chilling on top of his cage or in his cage, and your reading a book sit by his cage and read it to him , always talk in a soft , nice voice.. not one that could be interpreted that your mad (even if you are mad about something) Consistency is also needed, and you must trust him for him to trust you, So if anything about him scares you or bothers you in the least(maybe being bit or something) Don't show that it bothers you. and of course the biggest key is Patience Some birds take much longer to "warm" up all the way then others.


----------

